
Cheat sheet for Scala syntax - r11t
http://anyall.org/scalacheat/
======
donw
I'm bookmarking this because it's interesting, and potentially useful, but it
highlights one of things I really, really don't like about Scala. Namely, like
C++, it feels like the Scala authors put absolutely everything in, along with
a few bags of syntactic sugar.

Import renaming, lazy evaluation for function arguments, and variables for
closures all use the exact same syntax. The glob operator for imports (_) is
different than it is pretty much anywhere else, and it means something
different in the context of an iterator.

I like static typing with type inference, and syntactic sugar for common
operations. But Scala takes the latter way too far, and IMHO it drifts off to
unreadability pretty quickly, especially because it introduces a lot of
uncommon conventions for common tasks.

